# Clavier iBook G4



## Meanne77 (10 Février 2008)

Bonjour à tous, 

je possède un iBook G4 14" acheté juste avant la sortie des Macbooks (fin 2005, donc, si je me souviens bien ?) dont je suis entièrement satisfaite. L'écueil, hélas, est que la touche TAB est cassée (elle l'est depuis un moment, en fait, mais jusqu'à récemment je parvenais à la "remboîter" et elle tenait le coup, je devais juste parfois la remettre en place).
Là, elle ne tient plus du tout ce qui rend son utilisation impossible. Vu que c'est l'une des touches dont je me sers le plus (les raccourcis !! T_T), c'est très handicapant.

Connaitriez-vous un endroit où je pourrais trouver cette touche pour la remplacer ?? (je possède un clavier AZERTY français) Ou, au pire, carrément un nouveau clavier (mais bon, si je pouvais simplement trouver la touche... v_v)

J'ai tenté eBay mais ce n'est guère concluant... D'autres idées ? (J'habite Paris, si ça peut aider...)

Je remercie d'avance quiconque pourra m'aider. J'écris beaucoup à l'ordinateur (j'écris tout court, en fait), et mis à part le handicap de ne pas pouvoir utiliser cette touche, cela me dérange aussi lorsque je tape sur celles aux alentours (notamment la touche A)...


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

en attendant tu peux regarder dans l'aide ou les fils existant comment attribuer une autre touche à cette fonction

et peux tu décrire ce qui est cassé?
il y a divers parties dans une touche 
-la base -coté machine
-les pieces de la touche (3 parties)
photos claires là
http://mij.oltrelinux.com/ibook/cleaning_keyboard/


----------



## Meanne77 (10 Février 2008)

Sur la touche elle-même, l'espèce de "tréteau" de plastique blanc (ça : 
http://mij.oltrelinux.com/ibook/cleaning_keyboard/pictures/medium/37_m.jpg )
sur les deux "pieds" il y a un tout petit morceau de plastique qui normalement se "glisse" et s'emboîte dans les encoches métalliques sur l'ordinateur : l'un de ses petits morceaux de plastique est cassé, ce qui fait que la touche ne s'emboîte plus (mon crétin de chat a eu un coup de flippe pour une raison inconnue et en s'enfuyant, a rebondi sur le clavier, faisant voler la touche dans la pièce... La sale bête)

En fait, il me suffirait de trouver l'un de ces "tréteau" de plastique pour réparer la touche mais... où ?

J'ignorais qu'on pouvait attribuer la fonction raccourci à une autre touche, c'est intéressant... mais ça ne change pas le fait que cette touche "mobile" me gène lorsque je tape.

Enfin, merci quand même de chercher à m'aider ! 

(edit pour corriger le lien ; désolée !)


----------



## pascalformac (10 Février 2008)

t'as mis un mauvais lien 
 enlève le *)* apres jpg et fais un à la ligne !
(bouton editer à droite)


----------



## Knarf (28 Avril 2009)

Bonjour, je possède la même machine (Ibook G4 14') mais moi, c'est du Rhum qui a été renversé dessus; résultat il y a 2 ou 3 touches qui ne répondent plus. Lorsque je tape dessus, il ne se passe rien, auncune lettre n'apparaît sur l'écran.

Je les ai démontées mais rien n'y fait, on dirait que le contact ne se fait plus sous le petit bitonio en plastique souple...

Des idées, des conseils, des adresses...?
Merci


----------



## pascalformac (28 Avril 2009)

il faut aller plus loin et tout  demonter et vraiment  nettoyer  le clavier  
( pas facile mais faisable )
il y a divers sites dont le fameux tuto de sterpin
accueil de sterpin.net, dépannage, réparation mac ou autres et bidouilles


----------

